# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  Юбилей детсада

## Любашаa

Сценарий  празднования юбилея детского сада «Родничок»
Зал оформлен гирляндами из шаров, цветами.

1ведущая:

Добрый день, дорогие друзья!

2вед
Мы собрались сегодня в зале,
Чтоб отметить юбилей,
Чтоб сегодня все сказали,
Что нет краше  и светлей
 Нет родней на свете места
Чем любимый «Родничок»
1вед
Собрались сегодня вместе
 Те, кому так дорог он
Рады мы, что с нами   в праздник
Те, кто знает детский садик
С самых, самых  первых дней.
2вед
Мы сегодня встретить рады
Учредителей, гостей
 Спонсоров и меценатов
Всех родителей, детей
1вед
 Сегодня на нашем празднике присутсвуют:____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
2 вед
Что ж, пора нам начинать?
 Ребят на сцену приглашать. 


Звучит музыка А. Варламова “Волшебная страна”, выбегают дети подготовительной группы, выполняют “Танец с воздушными шарами”. 
 Выстраиваются у центральной стены.

1Вед. 
Кто ответит, почему же
Так красиво всё вокруг?
И куда мы ни посмотрим –
Слева друг и справа друг!
2 Вед:
 Много есть садов на свете,
 Но такой как наш один!
 Он для нас как солнце светит,
 Счастье , радость нам дарит.


1Вед.
Очень весело сегодня,
Песни детские звучат,
Дети (все вместе)

Потому, что день рожденья
Отмечает детский сад!

1 реб.
С днём рожденья поздравляем 
Наш любимый детский сад,
Счастья, радости желаем
Для гостей и для ребят!
2 реб.
Будем веселы, здоровы,
Будем добрый свет дарить!
Приходите в гости чаще,
Путь для вас всегда открыт!
3 реб.
Будем петь и веселиться,
В игры шумные играть,
А пока всем предлагаем
Праздник песенкой начать!

 Песня «Детский сад волшебная страна»
 После песни дети уходят.

1Вед. 
 Пусть же сегодня волшебная сказка
 С чудесным сюжетом вернется опять
 О том, что однажды случилось на свете
 Мы вам непременно хотим рассказать.
2 Вед:
 Детский сад стоит на этом месте
Уже не мало- 35 лет
 Да, столько лет мы с вами вместе
Поддерживаем этот свет-

Свет, что горит не угасая,
И нет во век ему конца.
 И отдаем  мы без остатка
 Работе души и сердца.


 Выходят педагоги: (мелодия песни «Команда молодости нашей»)
 1. 
На свете очень много есть профессий
Но среди них мы выбрали одну
 Любимый «Родничок» бурлит и плещет
 И жизнь кипит ключом в нашем саду.


2 Тебе всего лишь 35
 Для нас преград на свете нет
 Сердца открыты для друзей
 Команды педагогов и детей.

 3 Нам детский сад и доля и забота
Нам доброты нигде не занимать
 На свете есть любимая работа
 Которую не сможем поменять

 4.Пускай летят над нами дни и годы
 Шумят дожди , идут, идут снега
 У нас в саду хорошая погода
 Пусть будет долго –долго , навсегда.


1Вед:
 Ну что ж , продолжим наш рассказ:
Быть может для того и существуют юбилеи, чтобы приостановиться, оглянуться, чтобы острее почувствовать важность и ответственность перед людьми и делом, которому решили посвятить жизнь, почувствовать еще раз и убедиться в правильности выбора.

2вед:
 Первооткрывателями, детский сад,
 Сегодня можешь ты гордиться!

Всех, кто 35 лет назад
 Принимал наш детский сад
 Приглашаем мы на сцену
 Чтоб поздравить непременно.

 На сцену выходят первые сотрудники детского  сада____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________……..

  1 вед:
 Первых сотрудников поздравляет вокальная группа детского сада «Родничок»
 Песня «Хлопайте в ладошки».

1Вед:
Что такое юбилей? 
Это тесный круг друзей,
Это море впечатлений, 
Это встреча поколений!

2вед:
3 4 года назад , выпускал наш детский сад первых ребятишек. 
Какими меленькими они были.      А сейчас посмотрите , какими стали.

(На сцену выходят выпускники , говорят свои поздравления, слова благодарности.)

Взрослые уходят . дети остаются.

  1вед 
 В исполнении детей танец «Самоварчики»

2 вед:
Вот уже 35 лет растут и развиваются в нашем детском саду маленькие дети. За эти годы мы выпустили более 600 выпускников! Вы только вдумайтесь в эту цифру! Многие из наших выпускников работают на предприятиях и в учреждениях нашего города, и во многих городах России и других странах! И наши выпускники водят в наш сад своих детей.
 Слово  предоставляется родителям.

Родитель: 
Знакомьтесь вот – Василисы прекрасные.
Умные, добрые, воспитатели классные! 
Всем, кто наш садик делает красивым,
Говорим мы сегодня спасибо!



Музыкальный номер ТАНЕЦ 


1Вед:
Наш «Родничок» -веселый и быстрый
 Наш «Родничок»- ты как солнце лучистый
 Ты из страны где нет взрослых людей
 Эта страна всех добрей и родней.
2 Вед:
Здесь дети во взрослых частенько играют
А взрослые в детство вернуться мечтают
 Пусть быстрой рекой протекают года
 Но  в детстве счастливом мы будем всегда.
1вед:
 Выступает ясельная группа детского сада «Родничок»
 Номер от  воспитателей  (шуточный)

ПЕСНЯ НА ГОРШКАХ
Музыка "Бабушка - старушки"

На горшочках мы сидим
Целый день обычно
Друг на друга мы глядим
и кряхтим привычно
Мы сидим, дела вершим
Да еще робеем
Ходим в ясельки мы все
И не сожалеем.

Припев:
Нянечки, повара, педагог и прачка
Зав. детсадом, медсестра, методист в придачу.
Тетеньки, тетеньки - мы вас уважаем,
И поэтому сейчас здесь и выступаем!

Мы желаем вам добра, счастья и здоровья,
И зарплата чтоб была с язычок коровий,
Мы желаем долгих лет и дороги ясной,
А еще чтоб внешний вид был всегда прекрасный.

Пусть начальник вас всегда тоже уважает,
А родитель никогда пусть не обижает.
Все живите хорошо и не унываете,
Если выговор дадут, на него чихайте!



1Вед.
 Слово предоставляется заведующей  детского сада «Родничок»

Зав. поздравляет с праздником, представляет гостей и передаёт им слово!

1Поздравление от администрации

2. Поздравление от УНО

3.Поздравление от спонсоров.

1Вед.
 Прозвучало много поздравлений, настало время для праздничного торта!

Ангел  вывозит торт со свечами.
 Выходят сотрудники.

2Вед. 
Мы не всегда одеты от Версаче,
И не всегда нас возит “Мерседес”,
Но мы решаем важные задачи,
Без нас немыслим общества прогресс.
И речь, такую, я, друзья, трактую
Скажу я вам коллеги, не тая,
Нам не нужна профессия другая,
Гордимся тем, что воспитатель – это Я!

Исполняют финальную песню. 

Давайте попросим хозяев этого дома затушить свечи! (Все дуют, тушат свечи!). 

У гостей к стулу привязаны воздушные шары. Гостям предлагается написать пожелание детскому саду на шарике.

----------


## Чудо

юбилей детского сада "Улыбка" - "путешествие на машине времени", собрала, что называется, с миру по нитке. Пока только готовим, состоится в мае. ловите!

Звучит торжественная музыка. За закрытым занавесом звучит Голос – торжественное поздравление. 
Ведущая 1: 
Трубите, трубы! Горны, пойте славу!
Играйте, флейты, музыку небес!
Любимый детский сад, твой юбилей по праву
Достоин, чтоб его воспел оркестр!
Ведущая 2:
Почти ровесник нашего поселка,
Его мечта о вечной красоте!
Наш детский сад! Да разве ж это возраст?!
Нам 45! Тебе поём мы все!
Открывается занавес. На сцене уже выстроены
педагоги, которые и исполняют песню.
«Хорошее настроение» - исп. Гурченко
1. Если вы с подарком
К нам пришли на праздник,
День рожденья сада - юбилей у нас.
Мы вас встретим мило
И за стол усадим,
Поздравленья примем дружно
И споем для вас.
И улыбка без сомненья
Вдруг коснется ваших глаз
И хорошее настроение
Не покинет больше вас.
2. Мы живем - не тужим,
С шуткой все мы дружим,
С юмором по жизни смело мы идем.
Всё мы успеваем, везде преуспеваем,
Но об этом мы сегодня
Вам еще споем.
И улыбка без сомненья
Вдруг коснется ваших глаз
И хорошее настроение
Не покинет больше вас.
3. 45 лет мчались, многое случалось,
Две тыщи ребятишек
В жизнь от нас ушли.
Годы пролетели, все мы постарели,
???Но сегодня всем по 30, уверяем мы.????
И улыбка без сомненья
Вдруг коснется ваших глаз
И хорошее настроение
Не покинет больше вас.
Звучат аплодисменты. Ведущие выходят к микрофонам!
Ведущая 1:
 Здравствуйте! здравствуйте!
Всем говорим от души
Ведущая 2:
Мы рады вас видеть на празднике
И взрослые и малыши.
Ведущая 1:
 В нашем садике бывают юбилеи разные 
Те, что долго не забывают и не очень важные
Ведущая 2:
Но сегодня юбилей особенный
Он касается нас всех.
Нашему садику" Улыбка"
Вместе:
Исполняется 45 лет!
Ведущая 1:
Очень хочется порадовать
Нам сегодня всех гостей.
И для них мы приготовили
Много праздничных затей!
Ведущая 2:
Что-то грустным вам покажется,
Что-то рассмешит до слез…
Ведь концерт наш называется
Вместе:
 И в шутку и всерьез!
Ведущая 1: 
Самая главная радость на свете – 
Это, конечно же, наши дети!
Они уже сюда спешат,
Чтоб поздравить детский сад!
Поздравление от воспитанников МДОУ 
Что за новость? Что за дата?
Взбудоражен коллектив.
Детский садик - вот виновник!
Детский садик - в объектив!
Знаем, нынче день особый,
Сердцу стало веселей,
Знаем, это детский садик
Отмечает юбилей.
Посмотрите, сколько света,
И улыбок, и людей...
Тут, конечно нет секрета-
Просто нынче юбилей.
1 ребенок. Слушайте! Слушайте! Слушайте!
Все от первого до последнего ряда.
Вас приветствуют дети нашего сада!
2 ребенок. Пускай же задорно.
В просторе широком
Для всех вас звучит в нашем зале высоком
Наш пламенный детский …
Все. Привет!!
3 ребенок: Ой, ребята, какой же день сегодня веселый.
Праздник радостный будет у нас. 
45-й год юбилейный
Детский сад отмечает сейчас.

4 Ребёнок: Что за гости здесь собрались
В нашей "Улыбке" любимой?
И свободных мест нет в зале,
Мне ответьте, что случилось?
5 Ребёнок: Очень много здесь гостей,
Потому что…
Все дети: Юбилей!
6 Ребёнок: Наша "Улыбка» сегодня 
День рожденья отмечает!
7 Ребенок: Будем петь и веселиться,
В игры шумные играть,
А пока всем предлагаем
Праздник песенкой начать!
Дети исполняют поздравительную песню
Ведущая 2:
Родному саду – 45!
Какая замечательная дата!
Цвести ему, не увядать
На радость взрослым и ребятам!

Ведущая 1:
 Родному саду – 45!
В его судьбе и наши судьбы слиты.
Мы здесь все вместе собрались опять.
Из нас слагаются его граниты!

Ведущая 2:
 Родному саду 45!
Мы знаем сами, что еще не стары!
Готовы прыгать, петь, плясать,
Хоть и зовемся юбиляры.
Из коридора слышен спор вахтера с почтальоном. Последний врывает в зал.
	Ведущая 1:
Постойте, гражданин. Вообще-то у нас  тут юбилейный концерт, а вы врываетесь без приглашения!
	Ведущая 2:
Кто вы такой?
	Почтальон:
Прошу прощения, но я не могу ждать. Я должен отдать вам посылку, на ней надпись «Срочно!». Так, кто тут у вас главный? (подходит к заведующей) вот, распишитесь, получите! А мне пора!  (уходит).
Ведущие выкатывают посылку.
	Ведущая 2:
Да, вот так сюрприз!  Какая огромная!
	Ведущая 1:
Давай уже посмотрим что там.
Ведущие открывают посылку, обнаруживают там МАШИНУ ВРЕМЕНИ.
	Ведущая 2:
Вот здорово! Настоящая машина времени! 
	Ведущая 2:
А давай отправимся в путешествие  во времени со всем детским садом, да и гостей с собой возьмем.
	Ведущая 1:
А что, давай! Я согласна, а вы, уважаемые гости?
	Ведущая 2:
Ну тогда в путь, ключ на старт!
	Ведущая 1:
А пока мы перемещаемся, я хочу пригласить ____________________________________________________
Поздравление от гостей.
В это время закрывается занавес, меняются декорации.
После выступления занавес открывается на сцене декорации первобытного мира, костер. Вокруг костра танцуют дети в шкурах. Воспитатель сторонке наблюдает за детьми.
Исполняется «Танец Дикарей с копьями»
Входит, соответствующе одетый, методист
	Методист:
Елена Владимировна! Почему в вашей пещере шум?
	Воспитатель:
Елена Васильевна! Мы осваиваем новую программу «Детский сад 210»
	Методист:
Очень хорошо! А почему с копьями?
	Воспитатель:
Так игрушек-то нет!
	Методист:
Пусть из своих пещер принесут.
	Воспитатель:
Так они и принесли (показывает на копья)
	Методист:
А если дети поранятся?
	Воспитатель:
Да не переживайте, копья уже затупились!
Методист уходит, воспитатель поворачивается к детям
	Воспитатель:
Дети, возьмите копья, идем на прогулку. Будем играть в игру «Охота на мамонта» (уходят)
	Ведущая 1:
Да, тяжело было людям в те далекие-далекие времена, игрушек не было, денег тоже, зато были образовательные программы…
	Ведущая 2:
А чем же отличается детский сад в настоящее время?
	Ведущая 1:
Ну, я думаю пора отправляться дальше!  (заводит машину времени)
	Ведущая 2:
А пока слово предоставляется нашим гостям.
Выступление гостей.
 В это время меняются декорации.
Звучит музыка, занавес открывается, на сцене Царь и Беременная Царица .
Ведущая 2: 
Сыном был царя Салтана, как известно, князь Гвидон. 
В общем, поздно или рано начал царствовать и он.
И родился в должный срок свой наследничек-сынок.
(Царица заходит за ширму, выходит с «новорожденным»)
И расти царевич стал не по дням, а по часам.
(Царица второй раз заходит за ширму и выходит уже с царевичем)
Говорит Царю Царица:
Царица: 
Без присмотра — не годится! Няньки, мамки — те не в счет,
Дел у нас — невпроворот,
Невоспитанным растет! Ты хотя б приличья ради подыщи ребенку садик, 
Пусть не скажут, что у нас подрастает лоботряс! 
Ведущая: 
Призадумался Гвидон, вот собрал придворных он,
В ряд построил — и тотчас огласил такой указ. 
Царь:
 Для наследника престола будьте нынче же готовы
Вы без премий и наград подыскать мне детский сад,
Чтоб царевич был присмотрен, и обучен, и накормлен,
И чтоб детский сад такой был... не слишком дорогой! 
Ведущая:
 И поехали гонцы по стране во все концы.
Гонцы «скачут» и поют на мелодию «Песни мушкетеров».
Гонцы:
Пора-пора-порадуемся на своем веку, скачу по белу свету, ищу я как могу!
Найдем достойный детский сад для царского дитяти —
Получим от Царя «мерси боку»!
Встают в ряд перед Царем. 
Гонец: 
Добрый батюшка, наш Царь, всей державы государь,
Мы объехали весь свет и такой дадим ответ:
Садиков везде немало, где мы только не бывали!
Мы нашли такой детсад — сущий рай для всех ребят. 
Царь: 
Что за садик? Отвечайте! Адрес, адрес называйте!
Гонец называет город и номер детсада. 
Ведущая: 
Тут уж Царь не утерпел, на коня скорее сел... 
Царь «скачет на коне». Царица машет ему платком и поет на мелодию песни «Буденовец»
Я. Дубравина.
Царица (поет): 
Цок-цок-цок! — слышно в тишине. Это мой Гвидоша скачет на коне.
	Ведущая:
Долго Царь скакал по свету
Лучший садик он искал
И однажды на рассвете
Он такое увидал…
Сотрудниками МДОУ исполняется танец
Ведушая:
Но наш Царь не искусился
Дальше в путь поторопился!
Едет по залу.
Царь (озираясь):
Ай да сад! Вот это да! Чистота в нем, красота!
И игрушек много есть. Ну, а как здесь... педпроцесс? 
Заведующая: 
Для ваших милых малых чад работает весь детский сад.
Всех успехов нам не счесть: У нас своя программа есть,
Учим мы детишек петь, закаляться, не болеть,
Математику любить, очень вежливыми быть,
Спортом заниматься и не зазнаваться. 
Царь: 
Да, отличный детский сад! Сына привести я рад.
Царица, принеси мальца, удалого молодца! Царица отдает ребенка заведующей.
Ведущая:
 Вот так и началась работа в нашем д/с под руководством Стенниковой Любовь Сергеевны
ВРУЧАЮТСЯ ЦВЕТЫ, ПОДАРОК
Ведущая: 
Ты послушай, Царь Гвидон, говорят, что есть закон:
Коль детсаду –юбилей, чтоб порадовать людей,
Надо спонсоров найти и подарки поднести!
(Царь смущенно чешет затылок)
Царь: 
Да казна моя пуста!
Но и это не беда (радостно)
Поручаю я Любови,
Разобраться что куда.
Ну, а нам пора, пора!
ВЫХОДИТ ЗАВЕДУЮЩАЯ, ВРУЧАЕТ СОТРУДНИКАМ ГРАМОТЫ
	Ведущая 2:
Я предлагаю продолжить наше путешествие и предоставить слово гостям.
Заводит машину.
Поздравление гостей.
Смена декораций.
	Ведущая:
Внимание! На машине 2011 год. А это значит, мы вернулись в настоящее. Давайте попробуем, как же обстоят дела  сейчас в нашем любимом детском саду. Вот к примеру, как живут музыкальные руководители вне стен детского сада, как обстоят дела у них дома…
По сцене нервно расхаживает Отелло. Входит Дездемона .
Отелло (бросается к ней):
Шаги я слышу. Наконец-то дома
Жена моя. И сварит мне обед.
Я голоден чертовски, Дездемона! 
Дездемона:
Отелло, у меня обеда нет. 
Отелло
Мне, право, не до шуток, дорогая,
Наш холодильник пуст уже давно!
От голода я просто умираю... 
Дездемона
Но я работала, а не была в кино! 
Отелло
Что в сумке у тебя? Cценарии!
Ты принесла домой?! О горе мне! 
Дездемона
С твоими нервами, смотрю, не все в порядке,
Ты даже вскрикивал не раз уже во сне. 
Садится писать сценарии
Отелло
Послушай, Дездемона, в самом деле
Не плохо бы перекусить сейчас!
Дездемона
Отелло! Мы уже сегодня ели!
И даже вредно есть в столь поздний час.
Но если очень хочешь, можешь, милый,
Яичницу поджарить, только сам.
Не отвлекай меня, прошу тебя, любимый!
Осталось три яйца, их хватит нам. 
Отелло
Какие три? Два съел еще вчера я. 
Дездемона
Ну хорошо. Пожарь себе одно. 
Отелло
Но холодильник пуст! 
Дездемона
Ну я не знаю, куда могло исчезнуть вдруг оно?! 
Отелло
Послушай, есть и у меня работа,
Но мне от голода на ум ничто нейдет! 
Дездемона
Ах, милый, ну придумай, право, что-то...
Займись уборкою! И голод пропадет. 
Отелло
Неутолим мой голод. Неужели
Так трудно в магазин тебе сходить? 
Дездемона
Я думала, зайду в конце недели,
Но ты бы сам мог что-нибудь купить!
Ты мне мешаешь, милый. Между прочим,
Так мало времени осталось, дорогой!
Работать буду я до ночи:
Сценарии взяла писать домой. 
Отелло
Сценарии?! Что за шутки?
Вот-вот семья разрушится у нас!
Дездемона
Ах, знаешь, не осталось ни минутки,
Я фонограмму записать должна сейчас
Отелло
Как черт от ладана, сбегаешь ты из дома.
Тебе важней работа, не семья.
Молилась ли ты на ночь, Дездемона?
Умри, несчастная! Умри, любовь моя!
	Ведущая:
Да, нелегко работать в детском саду, и об этом очень хорошо знают дети самих воспитателей.
Выходят дети сотрудников.
Мы приготовили вам теплые слова, 
Но прежде, чем услышите вы праздничные речи, 
Откроем вам, о чем болит у ваших дочек голова. 
Мы часто слышим от своих друзей: «Везет тому, чья мама — воспитатель!» 
Но, если честно — жалобу детей 
Послушайте! Нам высказаться дайте! 
Дети исполняют «Песню-жалобу детей педагогов» на мелодию песни «Тум-балалайка».
Куплеты исполняются детьми поочередно, припев поют все вместе. 
Мамам работа так интересна, редко вас видим — дела без конца. 
Старой мелодией жалобной песни может быть, тронем ваши сердца.
Припев: «Тум-бала...» можно исполнять после 2-3-х куплетов.
Ах, в понедельник тебя дома нет! 
Все потому, что у вас педсовет. 
Мамы все нет, мамы все нет, ведь в понедельник у вас педсовет. 
Во вторник и в среду ждали к обеду, ты позвонила — до вечера ждать, 
Мама вернулась — и вместо беседы тут же уселась планы писать!
Вот и четверг, ну а ты — на собрании, учишь родителей, как им с детьми... 
Все о методиках, про воспитанье, как же без мамы соскучились мы! 
В пятницу утренник ты проводила, зайчиком прыгала, всех веселила.
Все говорят: ты - артистка большая!
Дома — усталая и - никакая».
Ждали субботы с надеждою дети, вот и суббота быстро прошла,
В библиотеке, в библиотеке, в библиотеке мама была.
Хоть в воскресенье сходим в кино мы? Мамочке некогда будет опять:
«Я сочиняю утренник новый, милые детки, прошу не мешать!»
В годы сложились дни и недели, дочери и сыновья подросли.
Мамочки смотрят на них с удивленьем:
Мамы возились с другими детьми!
Припев: «Тум-бала...» 
3-й ребенок (говорит): Мамы дорогие, не волнуйтесь!
Вам не нужно рваться пополам, просто время так организуйте... 
Вместе: Чтоб осталось что-нибудь и нам!
	Ведущая 1:
Вы не представляете, только что стою за кулисами и вижу – двое маленьких ребятишек прогуливаются по коридорам нашего детского сада! Ни родителей рядом, никого, так гуляют сами по себе…
Ведущая 2: 
Да не может быть!!!!
Ведущая 1:
 Ещё как может! (пауза) ВОТ! ВОТ! Обратите внимание! Вот и они!!!
Через зрителей пробираются выпускники-первоклассники и стремительно направляются к импровизированной сцене.
Ведущая 2: 
Стоп малыши! А вы, куда это собрались?
Ведущая 1: 
Деточки, вам спать не пора???
Дети : 
Здравствуйте! Во-первых, мы уже первоклассники и совсем не малыши и поэтому спать нам ещё не пора! 
А во-вторых – мы будущее этого детского сада!!!! 
Ведущая 2:
 Ах, будущее!!!
Ведущая 1:
 Ну, тогда согласны, будущему у нас всегда зелёный свет!!!!
1 ребёнок:
 Мы уже большими стали, мы уже не малыши, 
Всем вы нам родными стали, говорим мы от души!
2 ребёнок: 
Няни взгляд и голос нежный будем помнить мы всегда, 
Воспитателей примеры (улыбки) не забудем никогда!
1 ребёнок:
 Сколько песен было спето, сколько танцев, сколько звёзд (исполнители героев) 
Музыкальные занятья мы любили все до слёз!
2 ребёнок:
 Логопедов не забудем, что учили языки
Не лениться, шевелиться и жужжать как те жуки!
1 ребёнок:
 Физруков, что муштровали нас от ночи до утра
Тут уж точно не забудешь, ведь здоровье хоть куда!
2 ребёнок:
 Всем, кто нашему вниманью отдавал покой и сон,
Благодарны и по праву, низкий, низкий вам поклон!
Мальчик:
 А сейчас мы вам в подарок споём одну весёлую песенку, как нам бедным взрослым ребятам не легко учиться в школе!
Девочка:
 Очень даже легко и даже нравиться, не выдумывай!
Песня «То ли ещё будет, ой-ой-ой!»

----------


## Чудо

продолжение.
Ведущая 2:
Детский сад   - это большая дружная семья, состоящая из сотрудников, детей и конечно же родителей. Их мы и приглашаем на эту сцену.
Выступление родителей воспитанников
	Ведущая 1:
Да, с такими родителями мы не пропадем! 
	Ведущая 2:
А все-таки интересно, что ждет наш сад в будущем?
	Ведущая 1:
Ну что? Заводим машину времени?!
Ведущие заводят машину
	Ведущая 2:
А  чтоб в дороге было веселей
Пригласим на сцену мы гостей.
Выступление гостей.
Смена декораций.
	Ведущая 1:
Внимание! Мы в 2040 году!
Занавес открывается. На сцене кабинет заведующей детским садом, на столе аппаратура, много телефонов. Сама заведующая работает за компьютером. Затем нажимает на кнопку аппаратуры и говорит:
	Заведующая:
Юленька, зайдите ко мне!
Входит Делопроизводитель с блокнотом и ручкой
	Делопроизводитель:
Да, Любовь Сергеевна! Я вас слушаю.
	Заведующая:
Машина с игрушками пришла?
	Делопроизводитель:
Да.
	Заведующая:
Распорядитесь, чтобы скорее разгрузили.
	Делопроизводитель:
Куда складывать? Только на прошлой неделе завезли точно такую же машину игрушек.группы завалены игрушками, кладовки и коридоры тоже.
	Заведующая:
Найдите место! Сделайте заявку в магазин на новый физкультурный инвентарь. Кстати, какая сегодня вода в бассейне с апельсиновым ароматом или ореховым?
	Делопроизводитель:
С лавандовым, Любовь Сергеевна! Вчера был с апельсиновым.  Да, воспитатели просят чтобы как-то отрегулировали температуру в группах, такая жара, как же детей закаливать?
	Заведующая:
А в зимней оранжерее ананасам это не повредит?
	Делопроизводитель:
Нет. Урожай ананасов уже собрали. 
	Ведущая:
Хорошо, я решу этот вопрос сегодня же. Можете идти.
Делопроизводитель уходит
Звонит телефон. Заведующая снимает трубку.
Слушаю. Что? Президент говорить будет? Хорошо. (через 5 секунд) здравствуйте, Дмитрий Анатольевич. Да, старые компьютеры заменили на новые, да-да, во всех группах. Спасибо. (слушает) Вы говорите дачу построили для детей нашего сада на Черноморском побережье? Вот за это большое спасибо!  До свидания, Дмитрий Анатольевич!
Занавес закрывается. Звучит космическая музыка.
	Ведущая 1:
Что случилось?
	Ведущая 2:
Кто включил машину времени?
	Ведущая 1:
Может ее можно выключить? (подбегают к машине)
	Ведущая 2:
Нет, нельзя! (наклоняется, внимательно смотрит) Посмотри как циферки быстро бегают.
	Ведущая 1:
Да. Интересно, куда она нас перенесет?
	Ведущая 2:
Куда, куда…куда-нибудь…
	Ведущая 1:
А пока мы путешествуем во времени, я приглашаю на сцену наших гостей.
Выступление гостей.
	Ведущая 2:
Давай посмотрим, куда мы попали…
	Ведущая 1:
На машине цифры показывают 2100 год!
	Ведущая 2:
Неужели мы так далеко забрались?...  Давай посмотрим, как изменился наш детский сад?
Звучит музыка. Занавес открывается. На заднике буквы «Музей восковых фигур». На сцене сидят, стоят в специфических позах сотрудники детского сада. Это экспонаты музея. В руках у них атрибуты, которые помогают понять, к какой профессии они относятся. Рядом таблички. Выходит экскурсовод с указкой в руках.
	Экскурсовод:
Модам, месье, леди энд  джентльмены, дамы и господа, уважаемые гости нашего города. Вы находитесь в музее восковых фигур. В далеком прошлом здесь был маленький поселок «Солнечный». А на этом месте находился детский сад «Улыбка», в нем работали люди увлеченные, влюбленные в свою профессию, детей. Городские власти решили создать музей  об этом детском садике и людях, которые здесь работали.
В музей мы приглашаем вас
В нем, побывав один лишь раз, вспомнить
Вы сможете тот час
О людях необычных
Достойных и приличных.
(подходит к первому экспонату)
Обратите внимание на эту фигуру.
Вот самый главный экспонат .
О нем с любовью говорят
Была заведующей когда-то.
В заботах дошкольных беспечных
Она проводила весь день.
Не знала она, что такое лень.
И хлопотала о подопечных,
Бывало, если кто сердил
Ее поступками дурными,
Того немного пожурит,
А, впрочем, всех в душе любила.

Подойдем к следующей фигуре.
Везде уют и чистота – это нянины дела.
Мыла, терла, убирала, чтоб сверкало все с утра!
(поворачивается к рядом находящемуся экспонату)
Вот и третий экспонат. 
Этой кукле всякий рад.
Тетя Галя хлопотала, щи варила и пекла
Провела часов немало у плиты и у стола.
Угодить была всем рада. Эта кукла ей награда.

Обратите внимание на эту фигуру…
Чтоб могли детишки бегать, никогда не уставать.
Босиком ходить по снегу, прыгать, в мячики играть.
Был детишкам лучший друг – наш детсадовский физрук.

Нельзя пройти мимо этой фигуры…
Чтоб у детей была картошка, 
И чтоб хлеб шофер привез,
Морковь, печень и сгущенку – за все в ответе был завхоз.
Пройдем к этому экспонату…
Музыкальный вот работник
Учила петь и танцевать
А как «Польку» заиграет, никому не устоять!
Взгляните в этот экспонат…
Наш дворник с метлой и лопатой, в мороз, листопад и пургу.
Сгребала, дорожки песком посыпала. Детей приучала к труду.
А вот эту фигуру узнаю сразу…
Медработник тетя Наташа, витаминки всем раздавала
Если дети заболеют. Вмиг на помощь прибегала.
А вот последняя восковая фигура нашего музея…
В свсоем саду до ночи заменяла мам
Сердечный, умный, добрый очень, вглядитесь пристально – знаком он вам?!
У кого каждый день нервы на пределе? Кто заботится о детях, чтоб не почудели?
Кто занятия проводил, книжки им читал? Воспитатели в «Улыбке».  Это каждый знал!
Мадам, месье, леди и джентльмены, дамы и господа! Наша экскурсия подошла к концу. Спасибо.
Занавес закрывается. Выходят ведущие.
	Ведущая 1:
Ну что ж, путешествие во времени еще раз подтвердило, что наш сад самый лучший, и с каждым годом становится все краше и краше.
	Ведущая 2:
Играй, играй музыка в нашем зале,
Традиций не прерви живую нить!
С тобою праздник красочный и яркий 
Ты помогал нам строить и любить!
Ведущая 1:
Цвети и хорошей, наш сад любимый!
И детям радости дари!
Один такой! Красы неповторимой!
Единственный – что там не говори!
Ведущая 2:
Мы коллегам всем желаем счастья,
Терпенья, сил на долгие года!
Так с юбилеем! И долой ненастья,
Над детским садом всходит новая заря!!!! 
Исполняется финальная песня.
В конце выносится шампанское.

----------


## Задор_Инка

Составляла сценарий по материалам форума - Юбилей детского сада 30 лет 

Свет приглушен, мелькают огоньки, звучит торжественная музыка, ведущий не выходя на сцену читает :

Сверкает яркими огнями
Торжественный  нарядный  зал.
Сегодня снова детство с нами,
Сегодня сад наш – юбиляр!

Вот  и праздник  постучался 
На пороге  - юбилей
Открывай широко, сад наш, двери,
Приглашай-ка желанных гостей.

Фанфары.
Звучит музыка

Ведущий: Внимание! Внимание !
 Начинается торжественная демонстрация коллектива детского сада          « Золотой петушок»!
1.	Гордость детского сада -  педагоги разных категорий, возраста и комплекции.
    (С двух дверей выходят воспитатели )

Вы – добрые феи, ведущие в знанья,
Дарящие радость, несущие свет.
Надежд вам счастливых, большого признанья.
И новых находок , и новых побед!

2.	В зале повеяло уютом, свежестью и порядком .Это торжественно шествуют  помощники воспитателей.
Просто чудо – наши няни!
Работают, рук не покладая.
И без нянь наш воспитатель,
Словно гол король без платья.
Всё на них: полы, посуда…
Наши няни – просто чудо!

3.	Приветствуем  бюро очень добрых и нужных услуг нашего детского сада!
Поварам
А готовят повара  у нас: 
И борщи, и азу, и тефтели...
Повара настоящие — класс, 
Удивить нас искусством сумели!

Прачке
Белье все чистотой сияет,
Простынок чище не бывает,
Ведь прачка наша так стирает,
Что тетя Ася отдыхает.

4.	Чу! Послышались  ритмичные звуки бубна, которые переплетаются с пением детских песен, мелькают гантели, обручи, шприцы  и фонендоскопы . В эту какофонию  врываются призывы к спокойствию и просьбы говорить внятно и понятно. Это  сплоченная команда узких специалистов: 

Медсестре
Наш дошкольный медработник ,
в режим здоровья всех введёт
Если дети заболели, вмиг на помощь всем придёт.

Физруку
Мы давно уразумели,
Что здравый дух в здоровом теле,
У детей растет мускулатура,
В саду в чести и  спорт и физкультура.

Муз. руководителю
Руководитель музыкальный учит петь и танцевать.
На фортепиано так играет, никому не устоять!

Логопеду
Если есть проблемы с речью,
В саду дадут практический совет,
Решение вопроса обеспечит
Лишь только профессиональный логопед.

Психологу
Психология – дело сложное,
Психолог должен быть смелым,
Разрешить ситуацию может,
Поможет и словом , и делом

Бухгалтеру
Отчеты, начисленья и баланс,
Бухгалтер в своём деле – ас,
Хоть тяжела её стезя, 
Но саду без бухгалтера нельзя.

5.Встречаем бурными аплодисментами  администрацию детского сада  « Золотой петушок» - наша уверенность в завтрашнем дне!
О заведующей
Вот заведующая , она у нас – красавица!
И со всеми делами справляется!
Её ценит ГОРОНО,
Хоть и строгое оно.
Она готова на работу
И в воскресенье, и в субботу.

О методисте
Если не найдёшь решенья, нужно получить совет,
Приходи у методиста есть огромный кабинет.
Полна идей и технологий,
имеет творческий подход,
И претворяет мысль в реальность,
Не страшен ей весь груз забот!

О завхозе
А без завхоза никуда, она знает, в чем нужда,
Что для садика купить, что сломалось – починать.
Очень сложная задача,
Чтобы что – нибудь  достать.
Талант нужен и удача
Вещь детсаду отыскать.
ответственности много
И полным – полно забот
чтоб ни в чём и не нуждался
весь детсадовский народ!

Все рассаживаются.

Остается на сцене Заведующая МДОУ. 

Она произносит приветственную речь:

Ведущий: День рождение – это большой праздник, в этот день звучат слова поздравлений и  приходят гости,  чтобы поздравить Юбиляров!
Фонограмма дверного звонка
А вот и первые гости…. 
Слово для поздравления предоставляется: 
1.	Заместителю Главы администрации 

2.	Председателю комитета по образованию и молодёжной политике  

3.	Консультанту комитета по образованию и молодёжной политике 

4.	Кто с путёвками поможет,
Снимет наш душевный груз,
Сделает для нас, что сможет…
Наш любимый профсоюз!
Слово предоставляется  

Ведущий: Как радушные хозяева мы, в свою очередь, хотим поблагодарить наших дорогих гостей за то, что они сегодня вместе с нами разделили радость нашего торжества.

Звучит песня «Хорошее настроение» 


Ведущий: Сегодня день торжественных речей,
Букетов пышных , теплых поздравлений.
Какой прекрасный праздник – юбилей,
Как много было в жизни достижений.
Так пусть же сегодня волшебная сказка
С чудесным сюжетом вернётся опять.
О том, что случилось однажды на свете.
Мы вам непременно хотим рассказать.

В зале приглушается свет, звучит музыка Баха «Токката и фуга» ре минор
Сценка
Сотворение дошкольного мира 

Сценарий и стихи А.И. Бурениной

Действующие лица: 
Бог, Адам, Ева, Черт, Ведущий
Действие первое
Звучит финал 9-й симфонии Л. Бетховена. Появляется Бог. 

Бог: Да будет свет!
Да будет тьма!
Да будут суша и вода!
И чтоб бежал быстрее век,
Да будет первый человек! 
На ширме появляется Адам (голая кукла-мальчик), который поет.
Адам: Как прекрасен этот мир,
Посмотри вокруг на миг,
Как прекрасен… (говорит)
Мир прекрасен, все красиво.
Но без женщины — тоскливо 

Бог: Прогони тоску, Адам,
Я тебе супругу дам! 
На ширме появляется Ева (голая кукла с длинными волосами). Адам и Ева поют вместе:
Адам и Ева (поют вместе):
Как прекрасен этот мир,
Посмотри вокруг на миг,
Как прекрасен…
К Адаму и Еве подкрадывается Черт, протягивает яблоко.
Черт: Ева, яблока откушай… 

Адам: Бог сказал: чертей не слушай! 
Ева: Ах, как хочется вкусить.
А то в Раю так скучно жить! (кусает яблоко)
Ах, как вкусно, ах, как сладко! 
(в сторону Адама) Фу, Адам. Какой ты гадкий! 
Адам: Говорил, не ешь! Прошу!
Дай и я тогда вкушу! 
Адам и Ева жуют яблоко. Черт удаляется. Снова появляется Бог.
Бог (разгневанно): Вы меня не слушались, 
Яблока накушались!
Не бывать вам больше в Рае.
На Землю я вас изгоняю!
Будете теперь там жить,
Каждый год детей плодить.
Будут дочки и сыночки —
Все отнюдь не ангелочки.
С ними вы еще намаетесь
И в грехе своем раскаетесь!
Под музыку (финал 9-й симфонии Л. Бетховена) Бог отворачивается.
Ведущий: Как вы знаете, потом
Все своим шло чередом.
Адам и Ева не терялись — 
Дети каждый год рождались.
И так их много появилось,
Что Ева к Богу обратилась.
Ева: Ах, создатель наш, Отец,
Смилуйся ты, наконец.
Дети — просто наказанье,
Никакого воспитанья.
Малыши орут и плачут,
Младшие — дерутся, скачут.
Я методой не владею
Образования-то не имею.
В общем, стало нам невмочь.
Адам и Ева: Просим как-нибудь помочь!
Ведущий: И сказал Отец-создатель:
Бог: Детям нужен воспитатель!
И для ваших милых чад
Я открою детский сад.
Будут их там обучать,
Навыки формировать
По Священному писанью,
То есть, Программе воспитанья.
И для этой важной цели
Я на будущей неделе
Открою сад номер один,
И да будет так! Аминь!
Ева: Один садик – это мало,
Ведь детишек много стало.
В том саду и мест уж нет.
Так избавь же нас от бед.
Проявили мы сноровку,
Боже, выдай в сад путёвку!
Бог (чешет в затылке): Да, .. задали вы задачу,
Не беда, и вы не плачьте.
Все грехи я ваши скрою,
Садики ещё отстрою.
Отдаю  распоряженье:
Построить сад на удивленье.
Дать имя « Золотой петушок» ему,
Чтоб привлекало детвору.
Ведущий: Так появился лучший садик в мире под номером 74! 

Мультимедийная презентация «Сказ о царстве, государстве»  (длительность 12  минут)


( на фоне музыки « Губки бантиком»)

Ведущий: «Петушок » наш детский сад с нетерпеньем ждет ребят.
Папы, мамы, поскорей приводите малышей!
И пошли в наш  сад малышки: и девчонки и мальчишки…

Выбегают дети подготовительной группы  танцуют, затем выводят малышей.

Малыши читают стихи:
1.	Детский  сад у нас хорош,
Лучше в мире не найдешь.
2.	Всем найдётся у нас дело,
Приходите в садик смело.
3.	Мы умеем танцевать,
Песни петь, стихи читать.
4.	В игры разные  играем,
Всех на радость развлекаем.
5.	Очень весело живем
всех на праздники зовем.
Читают дети подготовительной группы:
1.	С мамой за руку иду,
Ждут меня друзья в саду.
Детский сад, детский сад,
Нарядился на парад!
2.	День рождения у сада!
Нам его поздравить надо!
Что ему нам пожелать?
3.	Занавески кружевные
Как флажки пускай нам машут!
И пусть шарики цветные
На ветру осеннем пляшут.
4.	Пусть блестящие окошки
Словно глазки засияют,
Пусть малюсенькие ножки
По его полам шагают.
5.	Пусть не смолкнет детский смех
В группах ласковых его!
Детский сад, ты лучше всех!
Ты для нас милей всего!
6.	С днём рожденья поздравляем 
Наш любимый детский сад!
Счастья, радости желаем вам от имени ребят!

Долго новеньким стоять!

Исполняется песня « Детский сад – волшебная страна» 
Проводили детей аплодисментами.
Переодеть девочек

Ведущая:  30 лет прошло, долгих добрых лет,
Пролетевших незаметно вроде,
Сколько будних дней неугасимый свет
В дали памяти сегодня нас уводит.

- На любом юбилейном вечере принято хоть немного говорить о том, как же все начиналось. Кто стоял у истоков всей истории и создавал ёе по крупицам.

- 1979 год государственная приемная комиссия. Сад новый, большие окна, отдельные спальни, своя прачечная, кухня - ну просто загляденье! Председатель  приёмной комиссии в восторге, подписан акт, сад сдан в эксплуатацию.

Фонограмма плача младенца

Слышите, он родился – наш детский сад! Все как положено: малышу повесили бирочку с номером 74
 Имя дали сказочное - "Золотой петушок»".
И  попал он в  надёжные руки 
 Надежды Николаевны  – она была первой заведующей детского сада. И лелеяла  она его в течение 26  лет.
Для Вас, Надежда Николаевна , звучат аплодисменты , просим  выйти Вас на сцену.

Главная женщина детского сада!
Особого вы энергичного склада.
Во всем оставаясь образцом и примером –
Вам впору тягаться, пожалуй, с премьером!
Да вряд ли сумеет мужчина-смельчак
Поддерживать   детского сада  очаг.

Слово Надежде Николаевне
(Вывести детей на танец)

Ваш труд внёс неоценимый вклад в становление и развитие детского сада! Примите тёплые слова благодарности  от всего коллектива и низкий поклон! 
Вручается подарок.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Кружились в вальсе желтые листья,
И дождь серебристый ласкал траву,
Был создан тот день, чтоб саду родится,
И появился он на яву.
Наш сад с Юбилеем  мы поздравляем,
И в этот осенний, холодный денёк
Пусть  нежностью вас и теплом  согревает 
В нашем саду доброты  огонёк.

Танец детей «Осенние дорожки»

Ведущая : У нашего детского сада  в городе всегда было своё лицо. И в этом немалая заслуга каждого из Вас и в особенности -  методиста Валентины Васильевны 
 На протяжении многих  лет  она была правой рукой Надежды Николаевны. 

Слово для поздравления коллектива предоставляется 
Валентине Васильевне.

По музыку происходит передача светоча  знаний ещё молодому методисту 
Ольге Константиновне


На фоне музыки читается  текст
 Ведущая: А теперь откроем список наш.
И с первой мы начнём страницы.
Первооткрывателями, детский сад.
Сегодня можешь ты гордиться!
Спустя 30 лет первооткрывателей детского сада с уважением называют ветеранами труда. Их имена вписаны золотыми буквами в историю детского сада
Всех, кто много  лет назад 
Принимал  наш детский сад,
 Приглашаем мы на сцену,
Чтоб поздравить непременно.
1.	
2
3
4

В 1980 - х – 85 - х  годах , ряды  сотрудников  пополнили:

6.
7
8
9

С вами считаются, вас уважают
И ветеранами Вас называют
За опыт, за то, что Вы саду верны,
За то, что душевною силой полны.
Кто с детворою рядом всегда –
 Вечно душа у того молода.

Ответное слово ветеранов:
Хор ветеранов-дошкольников.
На мотив песни Градского "Как молоды мы были"

1. Первый тайм мы уже отыграли,
Но не надо об этом жалеть.
Но все чаще, увы, замечаем - 
В зеркала нет желанья смотреть.
Припев: Ни что на земле не проходит бесследно,
А наша профессия точно бессмертна.
Как молоды мы были,
Как с легкостью творили.
Как весело мы жили,
Как верили в себя!

2. Посмотри, сколько юных,  пригожих
Мы в них с лаской коллег признаем.
Это мы, только много моложе,
В них легко мы себя узнаем.

Припев: Ни что на земле не проходит бесследно,
А наша профессия точно бессмертна!
Как молоды мы были,
Как с легкостью творили.
И кое-что осталось на память на года!

3. Этот садик, как часть нашей жизни,
Он всегда будет нами любим!
Он наш дом, наш оплот и отчизна,
Пожелаем же счастья другим!

Припев 1. Повторить

5.	Идут мультимедийные слайды на фоне 4 куплета песни.


Ведущий: Всех ветеранов труда  поздравляем 
И танец  задорный Вам дети подарят.

Танец « Подсолнушки»

Ведущий : 
Сегодня наш просторный зал 
Гостей, друзей наших собрал
Настало время поздравлений
Услышим всех без исключений.

Слово для поздравления предоставляется 

1.	Депутату  Собрания депутатов 

2.	Депутат   Городского Совета депутатов
С
3.	Депутат   Городского Совета 

Ведущий: Наших гостей мы благодарим сердечно за участье,
За доброту, признанье и дары.
И от души желаем много счастья
От всех сотрудников и детворы.

Детский сад – это прежде всего дети. Сколько их выросло в этих добрых стенах за 30 лет!
Год за годом, а потом другой
Побежали быстрой чередой.
Одних  время в школу провожать,
А других на смену им встречать.
Все выпускники у нас – это просто суперкласс!
Музыкальны, артистичны.
Поздравить нас решили лично.

Концертный номер  -Танец « Сюрприз»

 Ведущий: За много лет наш детский сад 
принять сотрудников был рад.
Кто здесь карьеру начинал.
Любил, женился и рожал.
Всех крепко детский сад связал. 

 С 1985 года  штат сотрудников  пополнился добрыми, сердечными людьми, которые несут тепло и уют детям.
Они  полны любви к своей профессии и в каждой скрыта своя изюминка.

1.	Поприветствуйте  «Золотые сердца» детского сада , известных своей добротой, отзывчивостью, пониманием и стремлением прийти на помощь! 
1)
2
3
4

2.	Она обладает мощным оружием – словом! Её цитируют, шутки пересказывают в узких кругах! Властительница слова и рифмы! 
1)	


3.	Каждое утро   заражают нас  своей  прекрасной  улыбкой, приподнятым  настроением, позитивом,  радостью и  оптимизмом:
1)	
2
3
4
5

4.	Встречайте аплодисментами  наших коллег, успевающих везде и  известных нам своей оперативностью, скоростью выполненных заданий. 
1)	
2
3
4


5.	Об этих сотрудниках говорят, что они ответственны в любом деле, не опаздывают и  не спят на работе. На вопрос: «К труду готов?» Уверенно ответят: Всегда готов! Аплодисменты….
1)	
2
3
4
5
6
7

Ведущий: Дорогие коллеги!
Три слова : Детскому саду -30
 Мы, как один, с восторгом говорим
Три слова: но попробуй взвесить
 Умом, душой и сердцем цену им!
 Нет мер таких, чтоб оценить по праву
 Всё то, что вложено людьми за 30 лет
 Мы делим общую о нашем саде  славу
И множим общее число побед!

Для всех сотрудников детского сада 
поёт выпускница -  наша отрада.
Встречайте  Светлана – выпускница 2000 года
Песня  «Кто тебе сказал»

Ведущий: Конечно, история сада длинна,
Хозяйка у сада была не одна.
В 200¬¬¬¬¬5 году  сад приняла на свои хрупкие плечи молодая перспективная заведующая  Любовь Николаевна. 
Ее профессиональный подход и  требовательная, принципиальная позиция в решении всех вопросов внесли изменения в жизнь детского сада. Уют и красота, доброта и тепло поселись здесь.
А в  2008 году  возглавила детский сад  энергичная и смелая заведующая  Александра Викторовна. Она продолжила лучшие традиции своих предшественников и внесла новые веяния сегодняшнего времени. 
Экс – заведующие  не забывают свою бывшую работу, коллег. Они в день Юбилея с нами. Просим Вас под аплодисменты выйти на сцену. 

Вручаются цветы.

Поздравительная речь Л.Н.  и  А. В.

Выступает прекрасная  артистка,
Талантлива, мила.
Отважная  гимнастка,  
Хоть ростом и мала!

Встречайте ,  Настя -  воспитанница подготовительной группы № 10 

Ведущая: Ровно год тому назад ,
Облетела весть наш сад:

Есть и знание, и прыть 
У нашей у заведующей.
Ей необходимо быть 
Во всех вопросах сведущей. 
Есть у нас к ней пожеланье –
В сказку Пушкина  б попасть,
Попросила она рыбку
Спонсоров богатых дать.
А ещё бы попросила,
Чтоб повысили оклад
Всем работникам детсада,
Каждый был бы очень рад!

Слово для поздравления коллектива предоставляется  Анне Евгеньевне.

Детский сад – это коллектив людей – добрых, сердечных, которые несут тепло и уют детям. Сколько их сменилось за 30  лет! Пришли новые, молодые , трудолюбивые сотрудники, которые  принесли  с собой новые знания, новые импульсы для развития, процветания и роста нашего общего дома! Ведь  для них этот детский сад, несомненно  стал родным  дом! 
 Просим выйти на сцену:
1.
2
3
4
5	
Наступает торжественный момент  

Клятва молодых сотрудников

Ведущий: Молодым сотрудникам везде у нас дорога! Вы приняты в дружные ряды наших сотрудников и теперь с гордостью носите звание – Работник дошкольного образования!

Ведущий: Ну, что ж, подходит к заключенью
Наша торжественная часть
Мы верим: вечер юбилейный
Останется в сердцах у нас!
И пусть всё то, чем мы живём в саду
Не пройдёт. Не исчезнет, как дым.
И останется в сердце до боли знакомый
Уголок, ставший всем нам родным.
И запомнится радость и горе,
Наши чувства, тревоги. Дела.
Пожелаем друг другу успехов
И любви. И добра. И тепла.
Песня « Мы вместе»

Звучат фанфары, гаснет свет, в зал вносится торт со свечами.

Ведущий: Зажжены юбилейные свечи,
И в душе поздравлений пожар.
В этот памятный праздничный вечер
Торт для всех преподносится в дар.
Пусть в темноте и тишине
Лишь добрые слова найдут дорогу!
Позвольте в праздник пожелать.
Чтоб счастье было вам подмогой,
И радостным был каждый вечер.
А сейчас Вас всех попросим 
Задуть на торте эти свечи!.

Исполняется « Каравай»
Как на сада именины испекли мы каравай.
Вот такой вышины. Вот такой низины.
Вот такой ширины, Вот такой ужины!
Каравай , каравай . свечи дружно задувай!



ПУСТЬ В ЭТОТ ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ ДЕНЬ ВАМ СОЛНЦЕ СВЕТИТ
ПУСТЬ БОЛЬШЕ СЛОВ ПРИЯТНЫХ ГОВОРЯТ
УЛЫБКИ ДАРЯТ ВЗРОСЛЫЕ И ДЕТИ
БОКАЛЫ ПУЧТЬ В ЧЕСТЬ ПРАЗДНИКА ЗВЕНЯТ.

Приглашение на банкет.

----------


## soloveychyk@yandex.ru

Огромное СПАСИБО вам за сценарии, у нас в этом году 20 лет, очень пригодится! :Ok:

----------


## alla35

огромное спасибо мой детский сад называется Улыбка и нам исполняется 5 лет Отличный сценарий

----------


## mama-muza

Уважаемые муз.руководители!!! Я очень буду благодарна за сценарий на укр.языке!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я обезательно выставлю свой.

----------


## СМИТТИ

У нас в апреле юбилей сада - 40 лет. Планируем пригласить администрацию из отдела образования, пенсионеров-ветеранов. Поздравлять будем мы, педагоги, и дети. Вот наш сценарий. Спасибо огромное всем авторам, чей материал мы использовали.

----------


## krivosheina70

СЦЕНАРИЙ   ПРАЗДНИКА, ПОСВЯЩЁННОГО  15 – ЛЕТИЮ  ДЕТСКОГО САДА «МИШУТКА».

Звучит в записи голос диктора, который сообщает о начале праздника, ведёт отсчёт времени. С последним звуком отсчёта времени на сцену выходит духовой оркестр в гусарских костюмах выполняют дефиле

Исполняют  «Гусарский марш», «Гринадёры», после чего с музыкой уходят со сцены по центральной аллее.

Вед. Здравствуйте дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости, милые ребята!
        Ах, какой сегодня праздник,
        Принимаем мы гостей!
        Эй, мальчишки и девчонки,
        Улыбайтесь веселей!
        Повернитесь все друг к другу,
        И пожмите руку другу.
        Руки вверх все поднимите
        Дружно ими помашите.
        Крикнем весело: «Ура!»
        Праздник начинать пора!!!

 Звучит музыка, на сцену выбегают дети, и исполняют танец «Незнайкин рок-н-ролл».   

Реб. Сегодня у нас День рожденье, друзья!

Все.  А кто именинник?

Реб.   Как жаль, что не я!

Все. А вот и он, встречайте (дети расступаются)
        Все дружно повторяйте!

Звучит музыка, на сцену выходит Мишутка.


Дети. Мишутка! Мишутка! Мишутка!

Мишутка. Здравствуйте, друзья!
                   Очень рад вас видеть я!

Реб. Что за новость? Что за дата?
         Взбудоражен коллектив.
         Наш Мишутка - вот виновник!

Все. Мишутку - в объектив!

Реб. Посмотрите, сколько света,
        И улыбок, и людей...
        Тут, конечно нет секрета –

Все.  У «Мишутки» юбилей!

Реб. Наш детский садик лучше всех
        И знают все ребята
        Что он Мишутка,

Все. Ну а мы, Мишутки – дошколята!

Мишутка. В этот день особенный
                  Сбылись мои мечты!

Все. В этот день особенный 
        На свет родился ты!


Дети исполняют песню День рожденья у меня».

1.	Солнце встаёт,
И что-то радостное хочет сказать,
Пора листок календаря оторвать
Ну вот – День Рожденья у меня!
Только вчера,
Моя семья меня ребёнком звала,
А я уже на целый год подросла
Ура! День Рожденья у меня!

Пр. И совсем по другому не так, как всегда,
      Запоёт звонкий хор за окном!
      Словно все эти птицы слетелись сюда,
      Чтоб поздравить меня с моим Днём Рожденья!

2.	Мама и я –
Мы вместе праздничный пирог испечём,
И соберутся за весёлым столом друзья –
День рожденья у меня!
Зря мы поём,
          Что так бывает лишь один раз в году,
          Вот послезавтра я к подружке иду –
          Своё  День Рожденья у неё!
Пр. 

В заключение песни  дети убегают со сцены.

Вед. В День Рожденья, в День Рожденья!
        Все готовят поздравленья!
        Поздравленья и подарки,
        Этот праздник самый яркий!
        А сейчас все с настроеньем
        Крикнем:  Мишутка «С днём рожденья!»

Все (гости и зрители). Мишутка «С днём рожденья!»

Вед. Будь, как солнышко, красивым,
        Будь здоровым, будь счастливым. 
        Пожеланий пока мало,
        Прошу помощи у зала.
        Если вы согласны с пожеланиями, то громко кричите – Да! Да! Да!
        Если не согласны, то дружно отвечайте – Нет! Нет! Нет!
        С днём рожденья поздравляем! – Да! Да! Да!
        И, конечно же, желаем! – Да! Да! Да!
        Вырастать Мишутке больше! – Да! Да! Да!
        Непременно стать потолще! – Нет! Нет! Нет!
        Быть красивым, добрым, милым! – Да! Да! Да!
        Быть драчливым и крикливым! – Нет! Нет! Нет! 
        Чтобы все его любили! – Да! Да! Да!
        Пусть же ждёт его успех! – Да! Да! Да!
        Наш Мишутка лучше всех! – Да! Да! Да!

Сегодня нашему «Мишутке» исполняется 15 лет. Это много или мало? Для кого-то - это может показаться  мало, но для нашего детского сада - это большое событие. Ведь за эти годы, мы многому научились, много чего достигли, выпустили из под своего крыла почти ____ ребятишек, открыли им дорогу в будущее. Мы долго шли к этой дате и сейчас мне хочется пригласить на эту сцену, заведующую детским садом «Мишутка» - Бекчурову Гульнару Рифовну.

Реб. Почему и отчего
        Мы довольны очень.

Реб. И сегодня без конца
        Весело хохочем?

Реб. И не зря нам сейчас
        Весело с друзьями.

Все. Что у нас? Что у нас?
        Угадайте сами!

Вед. И не зря в этот час
        Торт на угощенье.

Все. А у нас, а у нас
        Мишутки День Рожденья! 

Вед. Эй, ребята, не зевай Каравай наш запевай!

Дети исполняют песню «Каравай».

1.	Есть у ребят своя страна
На солнечной планете,
Где реки есть и города:
          Живут там только дети!
          И в этой сказочной стране,
          Где дружно мы всегда играем,
          Где место есть тебе и мне,
          Мы  - «Детством» называем!
Пр. Всех по имени мы знаем
      В день рожденья, именин –
      Вместе дружно поздравля-а-а-ем
      И поём мотив один:
      Каравай, каравай, кого хочешь, выбирай,
      Выбирай Володю, Сашу, Яну, Иру и Наташу
      Всех, кто хочет, выбирай, в наш весёлый каравай!
      Каравай, каравай, кого хочешь, выбирай!

2.	Здесь не обидим мы зверят,
Ни птичек и ни рыбок!
Пусть ручейки в лесу  звенят
От тысячи улыбок!
Мы будем строить города,
С морями по – соседству,
Но, чтобы тучи никогда – а –а,
Не заслоняли детство!
Пр. 

Вед. У нас  на юбилее,
         Чего-то не хватает,
         А, я поняла!
         Кто отведать тортик сегодня здесь желает?
         Где же наши повара?
         За работу браться им пришла пора!

Под песню «Сладкоежки» дети стоя на сцене и танцуют. Ростовая кукла смешарика Кроша и шеф повар Галина Васильевна вывозят именинный торт.
По главной аллее друг за другом на сцену за тортом поднимаются пом. воспитателей и уходят в здание через центральный 
вход.

Вед. Что может быть прекрасней и чудесней,
        Что может быть сильнее на земле?
        Когда друзья с тобой, когда мы вместе,
        Когда мы рядом много-много лет.

Реб. Идя вперёд по жизненным дорогам,
        Уверены всегда мы лишь в одном:

Реб. Друзей хороших не бывает много,
        С которыми ты рядом день за днём.

Дети исполняют танец «Дружба».

Вед. Нет ничего прекрасней на планете,
        Минуты той, когда смеются дети!

Реб. Ярким светом изумрудным
        Солнце светит нам.
        И разносятся повсюду 
        Детства голоса.

Реб. Чтобы было интересней 
        Нам на свете жить.
        Нужно в детство добрый мир
        Дверцу приоткрыть.

Реб. Мы запомним этот праздник,
        Чтобы встретиться опять!
        Детский сад «Мишутка»

Все. Всегда вас будет ждать!

Вед. Давайте дружно все мы скажем,

Все.   Живи «Мишутка» процветай!

Вед. И каждый год детей – малышек,
         К себе радушно принимай!

Звучит музыка, на сцену выходят все участники праздника, встают в рассыпную. Исполняют песню «Детский сад».

1. Мы привыкли с детства каждый день,
    Приходить в любимый детский садик,
    Просыпаться рано утром лень,
    Что же тут поделать, если надо.
    Разбегутся утром кто куда,
    Старшая сестра и папа с мамой,
    В школу, на работу, даже бабушка и та,
    Мчится по делам своим упрямо

Пр. Но, а мы спешим сюда
       В детский садик наш любимый
       Самый светлый и всегда,
       Самый лучший и неповторимый.



2. Взрослые нас за руку возьмут
    И пойдём мы вместе утром ранним.
    Здесь нас любят, здесь всегда нас ждут
    Наши воспитатели и няни.
    Если завтра скажут мне опять:
    «Отдохни, сегодня воскресенье!»
    Буду я по садику любимому скучать
    Непременно всем на удивленье.

Пр. Хорошо спешить с утра,
      Позабыв про не погоду,
      Любит очень детвора
     Детский сад в любое время года.

----------


## Elen2

*Сказка к 30-ти летнему юбилею детского сада «ЛАДУШКИ»*
Действие первое
Мы на выдумки богаты,
Но расскажем вам как есть.
Вот семья — уж год женаты.
Жители селенья Ейск.
Может города — не знаю,
Но совсем не в этом суть.
Точно в краснодарском крае
Разберёмся как-нибудь.

Молодые дружно жили, 
Не скрывая чувств, и в срок
Двух богатырей родили - 
Вот такой любви итог.
Закружились дни и ночи
Нет волнениям конца.
Мама чуть прилечь захочет
Не дают два близнеца.

Так бывает очень часто
Не спешит супруг домой.
Вот тогда угроза счастью -
В помыслах своих — не твой.

Жена:
Я не сплю не дни ни ночи!
Где помощник? Где отец?
Устаю я, между прочим!
Ты куда глядишь, подлец?

Муж:
Посмотри, в каком ты виде!
На тебе халат висит!
Не хочу тебя обидеть,
Но, сплошной ты целлюлит!
Вон, прошла соседка мимо.
В детский сад детей ведёт!
Так стройна, неотразима
И совсем не устаёт!

Жена:
Ах, тебе нужна соседка?
Убирайся к своей маме!
Видимся с тобой мы редко,
Проживём прекрасно сами!
Деток в детский сад устрою.
Буду выглядеть не хуже!
Фитнес, маски.....
Бог с тобою....
Я найду другого мужа!

Муж:
Что ты говоришь, родная!
Лучше дай мне прямо в глаз!
Ты мне нравишься любая.
Выход мы найдём сейчас.....

Вместе:
Детский сад — спасенье наше!
Ребятишки стали старше!
Надо маме отдохнуть
И покой в семью вернуть! 

Действие второе
Направленье срочно надо.
Заявленье год назад
Относили в детский сад.
В тот, что с нашим домом рядом.
Мама целый день с детьми...
Мы гонца послать попросим:

Жена:
Бабушка, иди возьми
Направленье в детский сад
Срочно надо для ребят!

Ведущий:
Бабушка была культурной
Без вопросов, если надо.
Стала примерять наряды, 
Чтобы выглядеть гламурно

Бабка:
Дочка, шляпка здесь лежала
Та, что с пёрышком — берет.

Жена:
Утром перья я сметала,
А берета больше нет....

Бабка:
Здесь на столике стояли:
Тушь, лосьон, ещё помада....

Жена:
Чтобы дети не орали
Всё отдать была им рада!

Бабка:
Полагаю неуместно 
Спрашивать мне где духи,
Но ответь дочурка честно
Хоть на месте каблуки?

Жена:
Мамочка моя родная,
Да красивей тебя нет!
Ты такая молодая
И глядят тебе во след
Все в округе мужики....

Бабка:
Поняла, где каблуки!
Что ж готова, ухожу!

Муж:
Я вас тёща провожу.
Город наш преобразился!
Сам, едва не заблудился.
Магазины и дома!
Красота — сойти с ума!
Стали ровными дороги.
По ночам светло, как днём!
Потрудился мэр наш много
Мы с него пример берём!

Бабка:
Где же наше ГОРОНО?
Там всегда людей полно!

Ведущий:
Да, но время изменилось.

Бабка:
Ой, да где ж я очутилась?

Инспектор:
Добрый день! Вам направленье?
Сейчас отыщем заявленье!
Всё, нашла! Детсад какой?

Муж:
Лучший и недорогой!

Инспектор:
В нашем Ейске нет плохих
И, особо дорогих
Вы найдёте ли едва...
Здесь Кубань, а не Москва.
Вот на выбор, посмотрите.....
И с женой поговорите....
Завтра же без промедленья
Выпишу вам направленье!

Действие третье
Ведущая:
Всё пришло само собой.
Муж от радости не свой!

Муж:
Что плела ты тут про взятку
Всё и так у нас в порядке.
Вот на выбор номера....
Выбирай любой, жена!

Жена:
А какой же лучший самый?
Подскажи нам с мужем, мама.

Бабка:
Послушайте вы бабушку...
Вот детский садик «Ладушки»
Вспомни детство, ведь тогда...
Сама бегала туда.
Вот соседка тётя Нюша
Водит внучку свою Ксюшу.
Там светло, уютно, чисто.
Все со стажем специалисты!
Кормят вкусно, закаляют,
Дурака там не валяют!
Муж:
И Сан Пино соблюдают?

Бабка:
Да ещё и обучают.
И английскому и танцам,
Спорту и культуре речи.
Всё в режиме инноваций,
Вежливыми быть при встрече.

Жена:
Помню много лет назад
Я ходила в этот сад.....
Там деревья — великаны!
Как прекрасно было летом!
Полностью согласна с мамой.
Остановимся на этом!


Автор - музыкальный руководитель Заводнова Людмила Ивановна

----------


## Elen2

*Музыкальное поздравление.*(автор не известен)

Заведующей.

На мотив песни «Пять минут».
Про заведующую сейчас споем: 
На работе она вечером и днем,
То родителей встречает, 
То к начальству убегает, 
Но сегодня песня не о том.

Припев. Мы признаемся вам: 
Детский сад ей всех дороже.
Быть главой — это труд, 
И никто здесь не поможет. 
Пожурит она слегка
Иль похвалит нас за что-то, 
И вот так из года в год 
Ежедневные заботы.

Воспитателям
На мотив песни «Голубой вагон».

1. Только утром зорька занимается, 
На работу весело зовет, 
Мы с постели бодро поднимаемся, 
Так вот каждый день из года в год.
Припев.
Скатертью, скатертью
Дальний путь стелется,
Сколько саду отдано и души, и лет!
Каждому, каждому
Стал он словно родной,
Лучше сада нашего в целом мире нет.

2. Медленно минуты уплывают вдаль,
В детсаду обычно дел полно, 
Иногда нахлынет легкая печаль,
Потому что дома ждут давно.
Припев.
3. Да, друзья, работа воспитателя —
Вечная дорога без конца. 
Выбрали ее мы все сознательно,
Детям отдаем свои сердца.
Припев.

Добавлено через 51 секунду
МузыкантуНа мотив песни «Если добрый ты».

Дождик босиком по земле прошел,
Клены по плечам хлопал,
Если песни петь — с ними хорошо,
А когда наоборот — плохо.
С каждым поделись музыкой своей,
Ноты разбросай звучно,
Если песни петь — с ними веселей,
А когда наоборот — скучно.
Музыкант, сыграй песню от души, 
Мы ее споем вместе. 
Разве можно жить очень хорошо, 
Если только не звучат песни?


Завхозу
На мотив «Песенки шофера».
1.Ветер по поселку проносится с пылью,
Но всегда на месте в жару и в мороз 
Человек, который все может на свете, 
И незаменимый в детсаде завхоз.
Припев.
Что завхозу там и дождь, и слякоть,
Даже если с неба град пойдет,
Никогда она не станет плакать,
Все, что нужно садику, быстро найдет.

2.В детский сад нужны и мячи, и тетрадки...
Дети очень любят играть, рисовать... 
У завхоза будет всегда все в порядке,
Даже невозможное сможет достать.
Припев.

Добавлено через 2 минуты
ПоварамНа мотив песни «В ресторане».

1. Мы отложим в сторонку дела
И на кухню зайдем на минутку,
Там у нас мастера-повара, 
Варят-парят они не на шутку. 
Мы зайдем туда, как в ресторан, 
Пусть меню абсолютно не ищем, 
Ох богатый тут выбор нам дан,
До чего же полезная пища
Припев. Как в ресторане, как в ресторане, 
Любое блюдо как на экране. 
Тут, что душа захочет, выбирай, 
И где-то здесь начинается рай!

2. А готовят девчата у нас 
И борщи, и азу, и тефтели...
Повара настоящие — класс, 
Удивить нас искусством сумели!
Восхищаемся ими не раз,
В ресторанах таких и не сыщешь, 
Будут дети здоровы у нас, 
Если только полезная пища!
Припев.

ФизрукуНа мотив песни «Белеет мой парус».
Нет, я не плачу и не рыдаю,
Опять по залу круг за кругом нарезаю,
Я знаю, спорт — игра,
И кто ж тому виной,
Что увлеклась я этою игрой?!
О ребятишки, мне помогите,
До ленты финишной со мною добегите,
Чтоб не сорвался здесь
Мой мировой рекорд,
Иначе много потеряет спорт!
Припев. 
И будем, отбросив сомненья, 
Мы бегать, скакать, приседать! 
Я верю, наступит такое мгновенье, 
Решите спортсменами стать!

----------


## Elen2

Юбилейный вечер
Начало вечера

1.
Если вы с подарком
К нам пришли на праздник,
День рожденья сада - юбилей у нас.
Мы вас встретим мило
И за стол усадим,
Поздравленья примем
И споем для вас.
И улыбка без сомненья
Вдруг коснется ваших глаз
И хорошее настроение
Не покинет больше вас.

2.
Мы живем - не тужим,
С шуткой все мы дружим,
С юмором по жизни смело мы идем.
Все мы успеваем, везде преуспеваем,
Но об этом мы сегодня
Вам еще споем.

3. 
Тридцать лет промчалось, многое случалось,
Две тыщи ребятишек
В жизнь от нас ушли.
Годы пролетели, все мы постарели,
Но сегодня всем по 30, уверяем мы.
И улыбка без сомненья
Вдруг коснется ваших глаз
И хорошее настроение
Не покинет больше вас.

- Юбилей - такое это слово!
Это праздник, это - торжество!

- Это день, когда друзей так много, В доме радость, счастье и тепло!

- Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
- Здравствуйте, дорогие гости!

- Сегодня у нас семейный праздник - день рождения нашему детскому саду. Каждый родившийся получает документ. Имеет такой документ и коллектив нашего детского сада.
(Показывается "Свидетельство о рождении")

Мать - Вологда
Отец - Череповец
Место рождения - Россия
Место выдачи - Гороно, 1971 год

- Имениннику всегда дарят праздничный торт. Мы не будем нарушать эту славную традицию.

Хвастать мы сейчас не станем,
Знаем мы, что говорим.
Именинный торт достанем,
Всех вас тортом угостим.
Всем поднимем настроенье
Песнями да шутками.
Принимаем поздравления
Мы от вас с улыбками.

(Торт со свечами, свечи задуваем, всех угощаем тортом).

Слова поздравления от гостей:





- Спасибо за добрые слова, за теплые поздравления. Как радушные хозяева мы, в свою очередь, хотим поблагодарить наших дорогих гостей за то, что они сегодня вместе с нами. От имени всего нашего замечательного коллектива слово предоставляется заведующей ____________________.
Романс "Белая акация"

- На любом юбилейном вечере принято хоть немного говорить о том, как же все начиналось. Кто стоял у истоков всей истории? Мы тоже хотим вам напомнить, как же все начиналось. А познакомит нас с историей детсада "Дружная семейка" известный телеведущий программы "Намедни". 

- 1971 год государственная приемная комиссия. Сад новый, большие окна, отдельные спальни, своя прачечная, ну просто загляденье! Называется "______________________". Председатель в восторге, подписан акт, сад сдан в эксплуатацию.

Тут-то все и началось: старая собранная из других детских садов мебель, игрушки и оборудование с миру по нитке, необустроенная, неухоженная территория. Но зато какой коллектив!

Руки есть, желание есть - вот и взялись за дело. Из леса, из ближайших деревень привезли саженцы, и теперь мы - самый "зеленый" детский сад города. А землю носили просто на руках. Подушки разбирали и перемывали по перышку, но дети в детский сад ходили, детский сад жил! Так начался путь к нашему теперешнему состоянию. А какие люди тогда работали: (перечисляют сотрудников-ветеранов д/с).

Песня в подарок___________________________

Потом у детского сада появились шефы - 1980 г. - силикатчики, азотчики.

"Песня про шефов"

- А в садочке у нас и светло и уютно,
Но с ремонтами нас не тревожь.
Правда, шефы у нас золотые ребята
И они нам всегда - че ты хошь!
Мы идем по дороге - начальник навстречу:
Ты опять, дорогуша, идешь?
Ты мне список составь, че те надо, че те надо,
Все равно я не дам, че ты хошь.
Но надеемся мы, жизнь у нас станет лучше,
Да на тыщу рублей - не на грошь!
Позвонят наши добрые шефы и скажут:
- Приходи и бери все, что хошь!

И в детском саду стало жить легче: купили новую мебель, игрушки, детском стал приобретать хорошую славу.

А в 19___ году на смену _______________ пришла молодая энергичная заведующая __________________, которая возглавляет до сих пор наш коллектив. Шло становление детского сада, приходили новые работники, они укрепляли славу и авторитет учреждения. Была у ___________________ заветная мечта: она задумала весь детский сад сделать специализированным: "Даешь санаторный детский сад!" С годами эта идея осуществилась, но вдруг выяснилось, что мечта эта поставила перед коллективом ряд довольно сложных проблем...

Песня о том, что необходима новая программа:

Песня "Дождливым вечером".

- Дождливым веером, вечером, вечером,
Детей забрали, прямо скажем, делать нечего.
Мы сядем вместе за столом,
Поговорим о том, о сем,
И на работу разговор переведем:
Пора нам программу,
Программу новую, новую,
Новую писать,
Чтоб было нам можно
Работать с пользой
И детишек воспитать.
Пускай нам будет трудно, тяжко, сложно - пускай!
Ты мысли, чтобы отступать, не допускай!
Судить буду строго!
Им сверху видно все, ты так и знай!

Вот так вот и впряглись мы все в новую совершенно неизвестную для нас работу, которая называлась так красиво: научно-экспериментальная. Еще бы разобраться, с чем эту "красоту" едят, но не боги горшки обжигают, так мы - с головой в омут!

- Нагружать все больше нас
Стали почему-то,
Уж теперь и детский сад
Вроде института.
Кучу всяческих проблем
Мы решаем дружно,
В академию наук
Посылать нас нужно!
То ли еще будет, 
То ли еще будет,
То ли еще буде, ой-ой-ой!

- И тут мы поняли, что мы не просто детский сад, а прямо Академия детсадовских наук! На поступление претендуют следующие факультеты:
Умники и умницы.
Своя игра.
Большая стирка.
Ускоренная помощь.
Смак.

- Учились мы, учились, мучились мы мучились в этой Академии, выбились из сил - устали.

1.
Мы так давно, мы так давно не отдыхали,
Нам было просто не до отдыха с тобой!
Мы все программы по разделам разобрали - 
И не нашли себе достойной ни одной.
Еще немного, еще чуть-чуть,
Последний год - он трудный самый.
А я так к мужу, домой хочу,
Ребенок мой не видит маму!

2.
Вы посмотрите, на кого же я похожа,
Я не румяна, не стройна и не бела.
И на ногах уже последние калоши - 
Вот до чего меня программа довела.
Еще немного, еще чуть-чуть,
Вот пирожок- он вкусный самый. 
Я пирожок этот съесть хочу,
Тогда я чуть бодрее стану!

3.
Мы так на конкурсах старались - выступали,
Мы защищали славу садика не раз.
Программу новую почти мы написали,
И наступает, наконец, наш звездный час.
Еще немного, еще чуть-чуть,
Последний шаг - он трудный самый.
Всего добьемся, чего хотим,
Наш коллектив такой упрямый!

- Программа - это хорошо, но ведь есть самая обычная будничная работа. Жизнь в садике идет своим чередом.

- Але-але, какие вести?
В саду давно я не была.
Четвертый день, как я на курсах,
Скажите, как идут дела?

- Все хорошо, прекрасная ____________,
И хороши у нас дела,
Ни одного печального сюрприза
За исключеньем пустяка:
Пришла из СЭС одна лишь дама
И смывов кучу набрала,
Но штраф платить нам не придется -
Микробов тетя не нашла.
А в остальном, прекрасная ______________,
Все хорошо, все хорошо!

- Але-але, какие вести?
Из бухгалтерии звоню.
Скажите, няни все на месте?
Ведь я их очень всех люблю!

Все хорошо, прекрасная _____________,
И хороши у нас дела.
Ни одного печально сюрприза
За исключеньем пустяка:
Упал прожектор на окно
И унитаз течет давно,
И мыло надо получить,
В подвале трубы заменить,
И шторы новые купить,
Карнизы в зале прикрепить,
А в остальном, прекрасная ___________,
Все хорошо, все хорошо!

- Але, Але, какие вести?
Из ЦПК я вам звоню.
Все воспитатели на месте?
Сейчас с контролем к ним приду!

Все хорошо, прекрасная ____________,
И хороши у нас дела,
Ни одного печального сюрприза
За исключеньем пустяка:
Занятье надо написать,
Но мы не можем вас поймать,
И наш доцент уже пришел
И он вас тоже не нашел,
Программу надо завершать,
Ее на конкурс отправлять,
А в остальном, прекрасная ______________,
Все хорошо, все хорошо!
Медаль

За многолетний самоотверженный труд на благо детей и в связи с 30-летием пронято решение:
Детский сад № "___________________" наградить памятной юбилейной медалью и пожелать ему доброго здоровья, счастливых дней и всяческого благополучия.
Медаль вручается в торжественной обстановке, за праздничным столом, организованном на средства юбиляра.
Медали отводится лучшее место - на груди руководителя.

Верность и подлинность удостоверяем.



Предоставление кафедр (от каждой праздничное выступление):
Шеф-повар _____________
В "Смаке" уже давно.
Чудеса творит на нашей кухне,
Как Андрей Макаревич в кино.

"Ускоренная помощь"
Работает дружно,
Настои, таблетки,
Коктейли, микстуры
И прочие процедуры-
Дает все, что детям нужно.

В прачечной "Большая стирка"
Каждый день и каждый час.
Что ж, белье должно быть чистым
В садике у нас.

"Умники и умницы"
Среди нас живут,
Много контролируют,
Себя не берегут.

У каждого из нас
Свои заботы, "Своя игра".
Но вместе все равно мы
"Дружная семья".
Заключение:

Пусть зажжется в ваших душах свет,
Пусть не будет в вашей жизни бед.
Не спешите по домам,
Приходите в гости к нам.
Мы от души желаем счастья вам.

----------

девчушка-веселушка (15.01.2017)

----------


## baryssveta

К юбилею нашего сада я долго искала сценку типа диалога двух детсадовцев (дуэт Баскова и Галкина): когда за ширмой 2 актера (головы и руки), а ноги - кукольные. Ничего не нашла, накропала свои диалоги (где-то подсмотрела, где-то сочинила...).  Прошу, кто располагает подобной миниатюрой, поделиться со мной, время до юбилея еще есть (особенно на "взрослую" тему про воспитателей и т.п.) http://dump.ru/file/5373787

----------


## Irina55

Скоро в нашем саду юбилей 45 лет. Хочется небольшие сценки из жизни детского сада. Спасибо.

----------


## Марина Апрельская

*Песня про детский сад.* На мотив песни "Этот мир придуман не нами..." Эту песню мы пели в финале конкурса "Детский сад года".  Подойдет и на юбилей Д/с. Текст переделки сочиняла сама.
На первый куплет выходят воспитатели и другие сотрудники и поют:

Который год подряд идем мы в детский сад,
Встречаем малышей, улыбки даря,
И если детский смех до вечера не стих,
То, значит этот день был прожит не зря.

Припев: Детский сад - мы вместе, мы рядом,
Детский сад - большая семья.
Детский сад не скажешь словами,
Как дорог он для тебя и меня.

На второй куплет выходят дети и поют:
Который год подряд ведут нас в детский сад
И мы спешим быстрее в группу свою.
От радости кричу, признаться всем хочу -
Без садика прожить ни дня не могу.
Припев.
Третий куплет поют все вместе.
Все было и все будет - 
И радость и невзгоды,
Стоим мы на пороге нового дня. (Следующие строчки у нас пела заведующая, текст написан под нее)
С улыбкой я гляжу на прожитые годы,
И счастлива я в том, что есть вы у меня.

----------

mara400 (10.09.2016), мазурка (01.11.2017), Марахотина (14.01.2020)

----------


## Я Ленка

Нам заказали банкет в честь юбилея ДС, никаких детей, только руководители, гости и воспитатели.
Вот что из этого вышло, вдруг кому нибудь пригодится.
ДС «Лучик» - 45.
Г.п Коммунистический.
Место проведения – ДК «Романтик»
Ведущая – Слинько Е.Н., худ. руководитель ДК

Свет приглушен, мелькают огоньки, звучит торжественная музыка, ведущая :

Сверкает яркими огнями
Торжественный нарядный зал.
Сегодня снова детство с нами,
Сегодня «Лучик» – юбиляр!

Звучит песня в исп. Вед. на мотив «Пригласите даму танцевать»

Нынче вечер хоть куда
Разомкнулся навсегда
Круг забот и в шумном зале
Звуки музыки летят
Отмечает  детский сад – 45 юбилей
Подходи дружок скорей

Припев.
Поздравляйте и танцуйте, и шутите
И друг другу слов плохих не говорите
Пожелайте всем добра
Счастья, мира и тогда
В этот вечер, в этот час
Пригласить хотим всех вас.
Проходите, не стесняйтесь, подождите
Я представлю вас.

Фанфары.
Звучит музыка

Ведущий: Внимание! Внимание !
Начинается торжественная демонстрация коллектива детского сада «Лучик» с последующим размещением сотрудников за столами богатыми яствами заморскими.


1. ( идёт 1-ая колонна воспитателей, делая круг почёта и садится за стол)
В первой колонне гордо несут знамёна, флажки и планы работы с 
детьми лучшие педагоги разных категорий, возраста и комплекции.
 Это наша гордость – стажисты! 
В руках у них номерные знаки (но это не для спринтерского забега). Цифрами обозначен их педагогический стаж работы в данном учреждении. Некоторые из цифр шокируют – они приближены к дате юбилея детского сада!

2. Внимание!  Появилась  вторая колонна, сразу поражающая взгляды присутствующих буйством разноцветных причёсок и откровенно шокирующими нарядами. Молодое поколение, которому продолжать начатое. Это наша надежда – стажёры!


3.  Появление 3 колонны отличается особенной свежестью, уютом и порядком. Пока колонна движется, зоркие и внимательные глаза успевают охватить намётанным взором вверенное им помещение. 
Просто чудо – наши няни!
Работают, рук не покладая.
И без нянь наш воспитатель,
Словно гол король без платья.
Всё на них: полы, посуда…
Наши няни – просто чудо!


4..  4 колонна это бюро очень добрых и нужных услуг нашего детского сада!
Поварам
Без пюре и без котлетки похудеют наши детки.
Очень нравятся ребятам запеканки и салаты.
Детский сад кричит: «Ура!»,
Вас увидев, повара.

Прачке
Белье все чистотой сияет,
Простынок чище не бывает,
Ведь прачка наша так стирает,
Что тетя Ася отдыхает.

5.  Чу! Послышались ритмичные звуки бубна, которые переплетаются с пением детских песен, мелькают гантели, обручи, шприцы и фонендоскопы . В эту какофонию врываются призывы к спокойствию и просьбы говорить внятно и понятно. Это сплоченная команда  специалистов: 
Медсестре
Наш дошкольный медработник ,
в режим здоровья всех введёт
Если дети заболели, вмиг на помощь всем придёт.
Физруку
Мы давно уразумели,
Что здравый дух в здоровом теле,
У детей растет мускулатура,
В саду в чести и спорт и физкультура.
Муз. руководителю
Руководитель музыкальный учит петь и танцевать.
На фортепиано так играет, никому не устоять!
Логопеду
Если есть проблемы с речью,
В саду дадут практический совет,
Решение вопроса обеспечит
Лишь только профессиональный логопед.
Психологу
Психология – дело сложное,
Психолог должен быть смелым,
Разрешить ситуацию может,
Поможет и словом , и делом
Бухгалтеру
Отчеты, начисленья и баланс,
Бухгалтер в своём деле – ас,
Хоть тяжела её стезя, 
Но саду без бухгалтера нельзя.

6. Ну а сейчас настал момент встречать администрацию ДС «Лучик» - это наша уверенность в завтрашнем дне!
О заведующей
Вот заведующая , она у нас – красавица!
И со всеми делами справляется!
Её ценит РАЙОНО,
Хоть и строгое оно.
Она готова на работу
И в воскресенье, и в субботу.

О методисте
Если не найдёшь решенья, нужно получить совет,
Приходи у методиста есть огромный кабинет.
Полна идей и технологий,
имеет творческий подход,
И претворяет мысль в реальность,
Не страшен ей весь груз забот!
О завхозе
А без завхоза никуда, она знает, в чем нужда,
Что для садика купить, что сломалось – починать.
Очень сложная задача,
Чтобы что – ни будь достать.
Талант нужен и удача
Вещь детсаду отыскать.
ответственности много
И полным – полно забот
чтоб ни в чём и не нуждался
весь детсадовский народ!

Все рассаживаются.

Остается на сцене Заведующая МДОУ «Лучик» 

Она произносит приветственную речь: 


Ведущий. За детский сад мы тост свой поднимаем,
В душе пускай всегда цветет весна
Чтоб жизнь для нас была цветущим маем
Из бокалов дружно выпьем мы до дна.

(5 мин. Перерыв, музыкальный номер)

Ведущий: День рождение – это большой праздник, в этот день звучат слова поздравлений и приходят гости, чтобы поздравить Юбиляров!
Фонограмма дверного звонка
Дверной звонок.

А вот и первые гости…. 
Слово для поздравления предоставляется: 
1. Начальник Управления образования администрации Советского района Войтукевич Александр Казимирович.


Вед. Вы знаете, кто это звонит в дверь? А я знаю, это спешит
2 . Глава г.п Коммунистический Кузминых П.Н. или заместитель главы Бикмендеевой С.М.


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Ведущий: Как радушные хозяева мы, в свою очередь, хотим поблагодарить наших дорогих гостей за то, что они сегодня вместе с нами разделили радость нашего торжества.

Муз. Номер. __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Вед. И посыпались дверные звонки, это новые гости к юбилярам.

1.	Фалина Светлана Александровна – дирктор МБО СОШ г.п. Коммунистический
2.	Нестерова Надежда Михайловна – заведующий филиалом РЦ «Солнышко» 
3.	Рыжанкова Марина Борисовна – главный библитекарь МБУК ИБЦР Коммунистическая библиотека
4.	Рупасова Елена Викторовна – заведующий филиалом БУ КЦСОН «Ирида» 
5.	Кривоногова Светлана Геннадьевна – директор МБУ КСК «Романтик»
6.	Кучев Анатолий Петрович – начальник Участка № 4 п. Коммунистический
7.	Миронов Сергей Степанович – начальник МУП ЗЭС «Совэнерго»
8.	Родительский комитет ________________________________________________
Музыкальный номер. ________________________________________________

Дорогие друзья! Сегодня в этот прекрасный юбилейный вечер, нам хотелось бы поздравить наших старших наставников, которые свои молодые годы отдали воспитанию наших детей, я говорю сейчас о людях, которые находятся в данный момент на заслуженном отдыхе.
Год за годом проходит в заботах, 
Редко видимся с вами. Дела! Но сегодня вы не на работу, а на праздник пришли в этот зал!
С вами считаются, вас уважают и ветеранами вас называют
За опыт, за то, что вы саду верны, за то, что душевною силой полны. 
Кто с детворою рядом всегда —вечно душа у того молода!

Вручение памятных подарков ветеранам. 
Ведущая: Ветераны наши милые, для вас звучит следующий музыкальный подарок.
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Ведущий: Сегодня день торжественных речей,
Букетов пышных , теплых поздравлений.
Какой прекрасный праздник – юбилей,
Как много было в жизни достижений.
Так пусть же сегодня волшебная сказка
С чудесным сюжетом вернётся опять.
О том, что случилось однажды на свете.
Мы вам непременно хотим рассказать.


 - «Повесть о Великом Доме – Садике и о четырёх его служителях!» 
Ведущая 1: Итак, слушайте внимательно, мы начинаем наше повествование! 
Ведущая 2: «Во великом Самзе -городе, в самом лучшем районе – молодо,
И свежо придание местное о создании Чудо – садика!»..
Ведущая 1: Всюду речки, леса зелёные, в общем, был район расчудеснейшим 
И в одном из частей районовых, был, доселе никому не ведомый
Возведён Терем красочный – терокотовый да с мазаикой!
Ведущая 2: И однажды гуляя тропками по лесам, по полям зелёновым
Увидала тот Терем писанный - Раскрасавица, расчудесная, Гребенкина Зинаида Ивановна
Ведущая 1: Подошла она к дому новому, заглянула во внутрь и ахнула,
И решила она: «Буду царствовать! Во дворце с дюжиною палатами!»
Ведущая 2: И пришли в этот дом соратники, все единого умысла личности.
Закипела работа в том Тереме, забурлила и закрутилася.
Ведущая 1: Стали двор зеленить деревцами, украшать площадки колёсами,(постройками)
Чтобы люду младому радостно было там погулять потешиться!
Ведущая 2: Стали дети в тот дом невиданный приходить в огромном количестве,
И зажили они в том Тереме, дружно, радостно, рука об руку!» 
Ведущая 1: Все вспомнили, кто был ваш первый руководитель? Ну а кто не знал, так зайте.
 Ведущая 1:Ну что ж а теперь продолжим наш рассказ! 
Ведущая 2: «Не долго дело делается, да скоро сказка сказывается!» 
Ведущая 1: «Пролетели лета, годинушки, много было за время прожито
Но «решила » однажды Царевишна – отдохнуть от Садика-терема!
Ведущая 2: Позвонила Зинаида Ивановна во РОНО – во Управу местную,
Попросила добром да ласкою: «Мол пришлите-ка мне заменушку!!?? 
Ведущая 1: Обсудили в РОНО, да обдумали и призвали к двору тому властвовать
Ни красавца, ни добра молодца – деву статную – Казанцеву Валентину Максимовну (ФИО).
Ведущая 2: Наступили часы переходные, переломный период времени,
Стала Дева документы чествовать уделять им особо внимание.
Ведущая 1: Педагоги все стали мудрёные и заумным словцом образованы.
Всюду строгость, порядок, размеренность, 
Никаких там бунтарских замашечек! »

Ведущая 1:Ну что? Все готовы продолжаем наше повествование! 
Ведущая 2: Но не долго в Саду-детском тереме, дева красная праведно правила!
Попросила подруженьку верную отыскать, на престоле поцарствовать!
Ведущая 1: Обсудили чины высокие и пришли ко единому мнению:
Ведущая 2: «Нужно в садик направить царствовать человека мудрёного опытом!»
(пауза)
Ведущая 1:Началась переделка палат Дворца, богатеть стали группы игрушками.
Получать стал Дворец разны грамоты, знать велася политика верная!
Ведущая 2:В зале главной-то для балов людских, была «жалюзя» знатна повешена
Что под стать была дому царскому – терокотова с жёлтой вставочкой!
Ведущая 1: Мария свет Ефимовна Панова стала Дому-терему матушкой
Всё хозяйство добром да ласкою умудрялась вести да царствовать!»

Ведущая 2: Ну что ж давайте дослушаем историю до конца!
Ведущая 1: Вот однажды солнечным утречком прибежал к ней внучек «малюсенький»
Попросил: «Дорогая бабулечка! Отдохни от престола могучего и займись ты моим воспитанием!»
Ведущая 2: Мария Свет Ефимовна не смогла отказать кровинушке,
И тогда наступила часинушка нововластия – младочинствия!!!!!»

И стала с тех пор влавствовать в тереме детском дева видная, умная, классная Валентина Свет Дмитриевна. Да и правит она по сей день, да и долго еще будет царствовать.


Ведущая 1: Вот мы и вспомнили, а некоторые познакомились, благодаря нашей летописи с историческим прошлым нашего Садика!!


Ведущая 1:А ещё наша Валентина Дмитриевна очень ответственная личность и всегда очень переживает за все, что твориться в садике! Даже когда она находиться на совещаниях, где-то за пределами Д/У, а тем более, когда на курсах, она периодически (через каждых пол часа) звонит своему заместителю и интересуется обо всём происходящем за время её отсутствия! 
Ведущая 2: Вот приблизительно так это и происходит!
Песня (пародия)
Заведующая в прозрачной тунике и широкополой шляпе от солнца, сидит в. шезлонге и пьет через трубочку коктейль. Она отдыхает в Анталии.

- Алло, алло! Какие вести?
Давно я дома не была.
Уже три дня, как я в отъезде.
Скажите, как идут дела?

- Все хорошо прекрасна Валентина
Дела идут и жизнь легка
Не одного печального сюрприза
За исключеньем пустяка
У нас в саду дезинтерия, ветрянка, оспя, дефтерия
А в остальном, прекрасна Валентина,
Все хорошо, все хорошо!

- Какой кошмар! Скажите сразу,
Не заставляйте меня ждать,
Откуда к нам пришла зараза? –
Я не могу никак понять?

Все хорошо прекрасна Валентина
Все хорошо как никогда
Не истерии от глупого сюрприза
Ведь это право ерунда
- Давно воды мы не видали
И наших ручек не мывали.
А в остальном, прекрасная Валентина,
Все хорошо, все хорошо!

- Идет бела к нам за бедою.
Уж не могу сдержать я слез.
И что случилось у нас с водою
И что там делает завхоз?

Все хорошо прекрасна Валентина
И хороши у нас дела
Завхоза мы все не видали
Она на юбилей пошла
А тут трубу давно прорвало,
Наташа сильно  загуляла.
А в остальном, прекрасна Валентина,
Все хорошо, все хорошо!

- Как я могу не волноваться?
Какой уж отдых тут, скажи?
Хочу во всем я разобраться,
Отчет подробный доложи!


- Во всем уже мы разобрались
И только пустяки остались:
И не волнуйся мила Валентина
У нас все точно хорошо
Такие вот у нас дела –
Завхоз посуду продала,
Вчера сгорел у нас утюг
И оборвались люстры вдруг.
А методист гоняет всех.
У музыканта странный смех,
В яслях пропали все горшки.
Пьет медработник порошки.
Комиссий было пять подряд,
Они закрыли детский сад.
А в остальном, прекрасная Валюша,
Все хорошо, все хорошо!

Вед. За то что бы в Детском саду все было хорошо, нужно дружно поднять всем бокалы, и обязательно до дна выпить за этот тост.

Ведущая :Мы педагогам всем желаем счастья,
Терпенья, сил на долгие года!
Так с днём рожденья! И долой ненастья,
Над детским садом всходит новая заря!!!! 

Ведущая : - Имениннику, в день его рождения, всегда дарят праздничный торт. Мы не будем нарушать эту славную традицию.

Звучит торжественная музыка. На столике под аплодисменты ввозят торт со свечками.

Ведущая : Ну что ж, по-моему, самое время задуть свечи на нашем прекраснейшем торте и, конечно же, загадать желание!
Все задувают свечи и счастливые довольные угощаются тортом
(либо им не угощаются).

Ведущая : Нам бы хотелось пожелать вам, дорогие педагоги, в первую очередь: крепкого здоровья, терпения в нашем нелёгком труде, творческого роста и, конечно же, счастья.

Песня «Желаю» - 

Ведущая 1: На этом наша торжественная часть праздника подходит к концу, но мы не прощаемся с вами, а объявляем танцевально-свободную паузу, после чего наши развлечения продолжатся. 

Музыкально танцевальная пауза.


Этот сценарий составлен из различных наработок, спасибо всем кто увидит своё творение.

----------


## zavedka

*Elen2*, Леночка, большое спасибо за чудесную сказку к юбилею детского сада. У нас в этом году 25-летие, я много искала по страницам интернета сценариев, но такой замечательный материал есть только на нашем сайте. Еще раз спасибо всем девчонкам и мальчишкам, кто делится своими наработками.

----------

мазурка (01.11.2017), Олюр (22.06.2019)

----------


## Ivica

Девчонки и мальчишки! 30-го мая приглашены на юбилей детского сада-35 годков стукнет. Велено до завтра придумать креативный подарок, по цене доступной личному карману, а не выделеных средств. Принимаются любые идеи и советы и пожелания.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, Может, плясать от числа?

---Подарить 35 кубиков, из которых построен этот прекрасный ДОМ 
---или купить 35 кубиков и уже подарить готовый домик?
---Или- из 35 кубиков домик сложить, а остальные - россыпью- складывайте и дальше так же успешно......



*ИЛИ:*
придите в костюме народном, с корзиной с капустой, гречкой, и прочими предметами = обычно подобный набор дарят на свадьбах. И каждый подарок - со значением: капуста- чтобы деньги были, сколько зерен гречки - столько детей... И все - в стихах, как Вы *УМЕЕТЕ*

----------


## Ivica

> складывайте и дальше так же успешно......





> И каждый подарок - со значением


Ирина Викторовна, как всегда оперативно и в точку! Спасибо большущее! Завтра выдам в обработке=)))

----------


## карабас

Добрый вечер коллеги, 50 лет детскому саду , помогите торжественная часть , начало, спасибо за помощь

----------


## Рамоновна

сделайте под стихи и торжественную музыку выход детей-от больших до маленьких, воспитателей и руководства. в руки можно что-то дать, в зависимости от формы праздника. например - если тема РАДУГА УСПЕХА (образно!) - в руках у всех разноцветные ленточки на палочках. если д/сад - СОЛНЫШКО - всем в руки по солнышку....

----------

